# hotel chef staff accommodation



## Expatpunk (Sep 25, 2011)

Ok so does anyone know what accommodation provided by the 5star company to the Expat chef is like. Dorm room style? Or apartments. I'm talking about the accommodation included with the salary package. Is there wifi in such a place. And what is the overall standard for living in such a place.


----------

